# This Is ATF News,So It's GubberMint,But It's About AR Ammp Also



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ATF wanting to remove M855 Exemption from Armor Piercing Statue
ATF wants to remove M855's AP exemption:

http://www.atf.gov/sites/default/fi..._primarily_intended_for_sporting_purposes.pdf

Since all the YouTubers were shouldering the SIG Brace and calling it a Pisstol, this might be what caused this response
Looks like it's time to stock up agin.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have the M855 covered well. My primary round for the AR


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not as well as I would to have liked. I can make do though.
The price has jumped 20% overnight on projectiles based on this memo


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buy now, buy often, stack it deep.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a fair amount of M855 put away. With that said though doing alot of reading on it when I first bought my AR its by no means a magical round. it has its pros and cons just like any ammo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> I have a fair amount of M855 put away. With that said though doing alot of reading on it when I first bought my AR its by no means a magical round. it has its pros and cons just like any ammo.


 This is one of those case I used the round in the real world. Those that get rich posting web sights and coming up with all kinds of what if's on ammo and guns in many case are a fraud. The M855 round for a 16 inch 1 in 7 is a flexible round that covers a wide range of needs . Specialty rounds only work on the range and a planned hunt. 
If you can't hit it, if you can't kill it with a M855 then you can't shoot.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

If needed anyone can make AP ammo, take a hollow point and insert a cut section of a hex key you can buy at any harbor frieght and glue it into the hollow point... the entire bullet wont go through the armor but the hex key will


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> If needed anyone can make AP ammo, take a hollow point and insert a cut section of a hex key you can buy at any harbor frieght and glue it into the hollow point... the entire bullet wont go through the armor but the hex key will


Darn it now the liberals will band hex keys


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like we might be seeing some panic buying online for this cartridge as a result. I know my local Walmart is stocked pretty deep on the Federal variety, and although the price isn't great its better than what I've seen elsewhere in retail stores. So a place to check if you are looking to stock up and are having a hard time finding it online.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is no real indication of a ban and people are already panic buying. The ammo can be replaced with any 52 or 55 grain FMJ from any of the bullet makers. Relax, at least until the ATF makes a decision.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Been buying one or two 420rd cans of m855 every month for years. We shoot lots of it at the range, but we've got plenty left. Restricting m855 is just another bone headed move by another superfluous government agency that has outlived its relevance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> There is no real indication of a ban and people are already panic buying. The ammo can be replaced with any 52 or 55 grain FMJ from any of the bullet makers. Relax, at least until the ATF makes a decision.


 By the same standard they attack the M855 they will have no problem listing all .223 or 5.56. Once done with that they move on to another and keep going.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

He can't ban the gun,so ban the ammo.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Well boys and girls it wont be long an all FMJ rounds will be considered no sporting and hence forth deemed illegal for all civilians to own


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

and as far as armor piercing goes what kind of armor are we talking about Tank Armor or Body Armor since just about evry LEO office has some kind of hardened armor vehichle


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's like the Winchester Black Talon ammo,all Winchester did was changed the name on the box. It's still the same bullet,different name.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> He can't ban the gun,so ban the ammo.


I've posted this a number of times.. so I'll say it again...

The easiest way to effect gun control is through the restriction of ammo. That is either via a ban such as what is being discussed or via taxes to make it prohibitive to buy. The net effect is the same...

Doesn't matter what the SCOTUS says or anyone else. Those days are gone. Seperation of powers ended years ago when the politicially elected elite from one branch can appoint idiologically supportive members to another branch.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PaulS said:


> There is no real indication of a ban and people are already panic buying. The ammo can be replaced with any 52 or 55 grain FMJ from any of the bullet makers. Relax, at least until the ATF makes a decision.


Loaded Ammo

I've seen the M855 clone ammo going for 78 cents each on a in state forum this morning
Projectiles below
I have enough,but I ordered another K of C77 just to put away since Stan Widener said they were pretty $60 shipped @ 500,that's the best price I've found
ASReloading has the milsurp maybe even pulled SS109 for $70 + shipping.
Same price at arfcom,last night at least


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I read the pdf. The jist is that the ban has not taken place but they ARE pullilng the examption and the ban will take place. The pdf/requests is not for comment around ban or not ban but a request for the ideas on how best to implement the ban (page 14 and 15)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I read the pdf. The jist is that the ban has not taken place but they ARE pullilng the examption and the ban will take place. The pdf/requests is not for comment around ban or not ban but a request for the ideas on how best to implement the ban (page 14 and 15)


Yep. Or the best way for those who have a seat at Obamy's table to recoup their investment before the exemption gets pulled.
WalMart,ATK to name a couple.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I checked it twice, but my copy of the U.S. Constitution doesn't seem to include this "for sporting purposes" nomenclature.
I must have an outdated version... *checks date*
Dang, 05/27/92.... 27th Amendment added.

Yep, must be out of date.

Can anybody spare a new copy?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just wait, a newer version is on it's way


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It better be free. I deserve a subsidized delivery of my constitution. I wouldn't be able to sleep well at night otherwise.


----------

